# Female Sports Reporters.... who's Hottest?



## Bonzi (Nov 28, 2015)

I always thought Jeannine Andrews was pretty.
Lindsay Czarniak also.....

Who has your vote?


----------



## The Great Goose (Nov 28, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> I always thought Jeannine Andrews was pretty.
> Lindsay Czarniak also.....
> 
> Who has your vote?


Sluts who need a muslim husband to smash them every night.


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 28, 2015)

I think it's funny how "talented" female sports reporters also "just happen" to be attractive.

Michelle Tafoya is a possible exception and even she has "stepped up" her game....


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 28, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> I always thought Jeannine Andrews was pretty.
> Lindsay Czarniak also.....
> 
> Who has your vote?


Take off their make-up and then I'll judge...


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 28, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I always thought Jeannine Andrews was pretty.
> ...


 
only 20 somethings look good without makeup


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 28, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Then the question is who has the best mask...


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 28, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


 
You're awful picky - have you always been that way or can you just afford to be cause you are a nameless faceless drone on this board...?


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 28, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


I've always been picky....Cuts down on STD's...


----------



## Geaux4it (Nov 28, 2015)

IDK- The one who doesn't wear panties gets my vote

-Geaux


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 28, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> I always thought Jeannine Andrews was pretty.
> Lindsay Czarniak also.....
> 
> Who has your vote?





Bonzi said:


> I always thought Jeannine Andrews was pretty.
> Lindsay Czarniak also.....
> 
> Who has your vote?



I got to two thats not listed. Liz Habbib would be second,and this lady here in this video would be first.the dude who said in this video that said she was beautiful,was giving the understatement.I want to meet this lady,she is so much beyond gorgeous.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 28, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I always thought Jeannine Andrews was pretty.
> ...



So did you check out the video? i have to assume you agree with that dude when he said she was beautiful?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 28, 2015)

Never heard of any of them. All in Charlie Sheen Black Book?


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 29, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I always thought Jeannine Andrews was pretty.
> ...


And clothes


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 29, 2015)

I think a while ago someone did some peeping on Erin Andrews.......


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 29, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> I think a while ago someone did some peeping on Erin Andrews.......
> 
> View attachment 55864


That's why I voted for her. She's the only one I've seen naked.

My favorite newscaster is Reena Ninan. She's an Indian and I think she is perfect.


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 29, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I think a while ago someone did some peeping on Erin Andrews.......
> ...


 
I had a hard time finding a really good shot of her.  I liked this one (I have never heard of her....)


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 29, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


If you ever can't sleep 3am put abc on. She has a good sense of humor too. 

Since when are Indian women pretty? I use to not see any pretty Indians but the last ten or 20 years I've been noticing a lot of iiltf's. That's Indians I'd like to f


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 29, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


 
Seems more and more men are into the "exotic" types..... I guess the Barbie Doll Americans get boring.....


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 29, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


 
You may like Sara Carbonero too.....


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 29, 2015)

... or the girl on Quantico


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 29, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Let's be honest. Most young American women today are just as bad as guys when it comes to loving and leaving. You don't break their heart anymore because they don't want something long term anymore.

Maybe that has something to do with it? I don't want to just sleep with Reena ninan I want to marry her.


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 29, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


 
Maybe her personality is different "off air"  -  you might want to date her first......
Have you tried to contact her?


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 29, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


I tried to see if she's married but anymore would be stalkerish.

What happened to the female sportscaster paula Barbiere? She was with Howie jimmy Terry on fox Sundays. I bet she got fat. I'm going to look her up


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 29, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


 
Well wanting to marry someone on TV is  bit bizarre also but... to each his own!  I'm not judging!
I'm married but, if his ends in some way NEVER AGAIN!

I do remember a girl on there a long time ago, blonde, I think her name was Jillian....


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 29, 2015)

Men like some strange stuff.....

I thought  was strange, but I'm just strange in a very vanilla way! 

You guys are out there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 29, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


The fox sports woman with Howie jimmy and Terry was also on nuts system or some other weight loss commercial. That's why I bet she got fat.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 29, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Yes. Thanks. I'm gonna go look her up.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 29, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Yes. Jillian barberie. She was hot!


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 29, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > sealybobo said:
> ...


 
There actually IS a Paula Barbieri - she was a girlfriend of OJ


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 29, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Jillian reminded me of a stripper. The only thing she didn't do was give the boys lap dances.


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## sealybobo (Nov 30, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> I always thought Jeannine Andrews was pretty.
> Lindsay Czarniak also.....
> 
> Who has your vote?


Lesley Visser - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I'm going to go with Jayne Kennedy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 30, 2015)

sealybobo said:


>


 
she's cute, but kinda "harsh" - there is a former QB from Florida State that has a wife the does sports reporting.  More of a girl next door look to her - very cute... just can't remember her name to save my life.......


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 30, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I always thought Jeannine Andrews was pretty.
> ...


 
Jayne Kennedy was quite beautiful......


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 30, 2015)

Samantha Ponder (Christian Ponder was the form Florida State QB)


----------



## sealybobo (Nov 30, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 30, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


damn this lady announcer rivals the one in my video on post# 10.Oh my god I am drooling.those eyes,that mouth,.we have a winner.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 30, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> Samantha Ponder (Christian Ponder was the form Florida State QB)


damn another hottie.


----------



## Bonzi (Nov 30, 2015)

9/11 inside job said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Samantha Ponder (Christian Ponder was the form Florida State QB)
> ...


 
we watch a lot of sports at home.
Hubby is not shy about pointing out the hotties to me (like, ooookay.... ) but he knows I don't care and will chime in with my opinions .....

He even talks about our hot neighbors!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Nov 30, 2015)

Bonzi said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



well since YOU dont care,ask him to watch that video of mine in post# 10 and let me know where he ranks that girl in that video there then. will expect an answer from him by tonight.


----------

